# Post pictures of your planters



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

I took some pictures at a Castle yesterday and the planters were so gorgeous I think this is a great place to share them..
If anyone can identify the names or scientific names of any of these it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

sorry bad internet connection last week so could not add all my pictures. As I said, if you know the name of any of these flowers please let me know.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

So here are some pictures of my container pots and hanging baskets. If you are looking for some extra pizzazz at your place and want to turn heads in addition to a great looking lawn I totally recommend container pots and hanging baskets with colorful flowers. I get a lot of comments on these. They do take time and a little effort but the result is worth it. My pots and baskets are all on a drip line run from my timer clock but I still hand water using the fert program about every other day.

If you want them to bloom all season long and be vibrant then see this fertilizing hanging baskets thread. You can see difference in growth from 18 days of time with the fertilizing schedule.

This picture was taken June 26









This picture was taken 18 days later on July 14th. This really shows how well the fert program works










July 14th









July 14th









July 14th









July 14th


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, those are some gorgeous planters! Nice work.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks great Ward! I like how you have the plants wrapped around the base of the tree.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Looks great Ward! I like how you have the plants wrapped around the base of the tree.


Thanks.. It times and money but we love how cool the annuals look. The color adds a lot.

Regarding that tree... There was grass around that tree this spring. I like the new set up way better.


----------

